# baratza



## richfish 1965 (Oct 28, 2011)

what baratza grinder would you recommend?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which brewing method will you be using?

Not all Baratza grinders are suitable for espresso, and in fact some are better than more expensive models for filter only


----------



## richfish 1965 (Oct 28, 2011)

At the moment im drinking coffee with a frech press until i buy a espresso machine later on.I was advised to get a good quality coffee grinder 1st before a espresso machine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wise move.

Bear in mind some Baratza grinders are only suitable for filter

I have a Vario at home and get on very well with it


----------



## richfish 1965 (Oct 28, 2011)

I do like the look of the Mahlkonig Vario and the settings from espresso to french press look easy to change.Would you recommend this product and are spares available for burrs,hopper,portafilter holder,coffee collection box etc?.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You know what I HATE! It's that big "Reply to Thread" button just above the box. I'd just typed out a big reply to you and then without thinking hit that button and it doesn't do what it says. It just wipes out everything you've just typed in this box. Grrrrr! Here's the gist of it anyway.

I've got the Baratza Virtuoso and it's very good. I use it every morning for my espresso with my Gaggia Classic and then I grind my daily beans for my AeroPress in the office. It's got stepped grind settings so you can switch between the two easily.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

richfish 1965 said:


> I do like the look of the Mahlkonig Vario and the settings from espresso to french press look easy to change.Would you recommend this product and are spares available for burrs,hopper,portafilter holder,coffee collection box etc?.


Don't know what the spares etc. are like but I have the Mahlkonig Vario and my other (better?) half has the Virtuoso Preciso and I much prefer the vario although it would be a tough decision if I was buy both new as the grind quality seems to be very similar and the Preciso is a lot cheaper!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

While on the subject of Baratzas, if I were to buy a Baratza Vario from the US as opposed to a Mahlkönig from Britain, would it just be a case of changing the plugs? Or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I suspect they are all running on a switched mode power supply but it's worth confirming that it will run on UK mains voltage (230 V ±10% @ 50Hz) in which case it's just a case of putting an adaptor on the end or replacing the plug. The one thing I will say is remember to take into account customs charges and (stupidly high with some carriers) customs handling charges. I got stung with one courier, and I can't remember who, for almost £50 on a customs charge of £15.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Ahh of course, I didn't think of the customs charges. Oh well. Not quite the bargain I imagined. I'll keep saving up then!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bucket loads of spares available for the Mahlkonig and Baratza grinders. They're well supported brands in the UK


----------

